

Free Android app gives accurate, live fuel economy as you drive - maephet
http://www.openroadmobile.com/

======
maephet
Posting this again with a little commentary...

I just released an android app to the market last week which I believe will be
extremely helpful to those trying to deal with the high gas prices. There have
been quite a few studies about how the average driver can save on gas. A study
by Edmunds summarizes the results best in an easy-to-read article. Basically,
by altering your driving habits to reduce breaking, hard accelerating and
speeding, you can see some serious fuel use improvements (one study saw 45%
improvement, although Edmunds finds 35%). This is like Weight Watchers for
your car, turning that 25 MPG beast to 34 MPG dieter.

The application, known as Open Road: Fuel Economy Assistant will track those
behaviors for you so that you can actually measure your results. All you need
to do is select your car from the database (or build you custom car) and press
Start before you leave on your trip. As you drive, you will see live and trip
averaged fuel economy. There is also a display for how much that individual
trip cost you.

Check it out and give me some feedback! I love feedback and look forward to
incorporating your awesome suggestions.

PS. The iOS version will be released in a week or so. Like the facebook page
to get news about its release.

